# Any way to get wider barrels for 2 piece wheels??? WE BBS's



## copdodger (Mar 2, 2002)

Like the topic states:
I e-mailed BBS and of course they said No. So is there any place that manufactures wider barrels? Or shoudl I bring out the welder?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Any way to get wider barrels for 2 piece wheels??? WE BBS's (copdodger)*

bump cause I have 2 extra ones just waiting for this


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Any way to get wider barrels for 2 piece wheels??? WE BBS's (VReihenmotor6)*

no currently their is no wider lips being made fo those wheels. why? if you look at the way they attatch the centers to the rim (outer lip) it will be quite a bit harder to make a wider lip because of the way it is constructed. compare it to the older rs's or rm's you'll see what i mean


----------



## NC2002GTI (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Any way to get wider barrels for 2 piece wheels??? WE BBS's (copdodger)*

What about the BBS RXII's? Any chance of making them wider?


----------



## copdodger (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Any way to get wider barrels for 2 piece wheels??? WE BBS's (a2lowvw)*

I can see it would be very difficult to make a wide "Lip" for them, but I just want a wider "barrel". Instead of a 6 1/2" I want a 7 1/2" or 8" wide.


----------

